# Adorable sleepy pics!



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Coming home from work and finding cute, sleeping ratties is the best!










Hazel










Faroe










Fergie says, "What? I swear I didn't completely and utterly gut this hammock."










There were four of them in there! Widdershins, Nigel, Fergie, and Eva. I have no idea how they all fit.










Emma & Widdershins










And from Sunday afternoon... watching TV with Polka


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I love seeing sleeping ratties! They look adorable!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aw, sleepy ratties! The problem is, they KNOW when you want to take a photo, and take that moment to open their eyes! I'm pretty sure my girlies are getting sick of the big flash interrupting their naps, but it's just so cute!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Aww, those are some very content looking ratties!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, so cute!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

They should come with a cuteness warning!


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Awww! I need to get my rat a cage mate! >_<!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh they are so darn cute thanks for sharing


----------

